# $600 setup



## DaddyDan2Five (Nov 11, 2010)

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...R508-7.1-Channel-Home-Theater-Receiver/1.html

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-DMP...OYCS/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1291455725&sr=8-6

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-652 Mains/surround
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-674&FTR=ccs 33 Center
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-635

That's $450 give or take for the AVR, BR player and sub woofer and $87 for Mains, Center and Surround. Would you suggest tweaking this set up in anyway? 

Would there be an advantage is using these for Mains 

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Way-Bass-Reflex-Bookshelf-Speaker-Pair/1.html 

and foregoing the B625's and just using my cheapo HTIB satellites temporarily. I am willing to go 3.1 for an initial layout of $600.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

It is tough to answers your questions without more info such as room size and what you are going for in the system. Will you use it more for movies or music? Your budget isn't very big so I am not really sure how much of a difference it will make but more info is alway's a good thing. Also you might be able to get better equipment for your money if you are willing to go used. I have some speakers that I bought used and I love them but I understand some people just want new stuff and on some things I am the same...:bigsmile:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

I would allocate maximum resources towards Speakers and not on an AVR. I do think it would be better to Purchase 2 quality Speakers and a Subwoofer as opposed to 5 lesser Speakers and Subwoofer. 

That is a difficult amount to put together a 5.1 Setup. I would recommend getting the highest possible quality Components and starting off slowly.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> I do think it would be better to Purchase 2 quality Speakers and a Subwoofer as opposed to 5 lesser Speakers and Subwoofer.
> That is a difficult amount to put together a 5.1 Setup. I would recommend getting the highest possible quality Components and starting off slowly. Cheers, JJ


+1!


Also, I'm not familiar with the speakers that was originally posted but usually the center speaker sounds different from the left/right. 
It would probably be better to use another pair of the main speakers as the center. Anyone else Disagree?


----------



## DaddyDan2Five (Nov 11, 2010)

> Also, I'm not familiar with the speakers that was originally posted but usually the center speaker sounds different from the left/right.
> It would probably be better to use another pair of the main speakers as the center. Anyone else Disagree?


I have heard that you should stick to the same brand/model family. I chose that center so it could be easily placed at ear level but not obscure my screen.



> I would allocate maximum resources towards Speakers and not on an AVR. I do think it would be better to Purchase 2 quality Speakers and a Subwoofer as opposed to 5 lesser Speakers and Subwoofer.
> 
> That is a difficult amount to put together a 5.1 Setup. I would recommend getting the highest possible quality Components and starting off slowly.


As far as going for quality components, that's why I'm going for that particular AVR as it's a $400 AVR for $200 with a full warranty. I really do want to go for quality but I keep fighting my instant gratification desires.....

I could use my initial budget to upgrade to that AVR, Sub and get a better BR player such as the Panasonic DMP BD85. Then I could just use my current HTIB speaker while I save and research my speaking options. Can you make a recommendation for mains and surrounds in the $400 range?


----------



## DaddyDan2Five (Nov 11, 2010)

> I would allocate maximum resources towards Speakers and not on an AVR. I do think it would be better to Purchase 2 quality Speakers and a Subwoofer as opposed to 5 lesser Speakers and Subwoofer.
> 
> That is a difficult amount to put together a 5.1 Setup. I would recommend getting the highest possible quality Components and starting off slowly.


I am trying to maximize the quality for my dollars by going with that particular AVR as it's a $400 one for $200 with a full warranty. I could use my initial budget to upgrade to that AVR, SUB, BR player and just buy three of those B625's for mains as they have got to be better then my current HTIB speakers. Then I can research and save for different speakers. Can you make recommendation for mains and surrounds in the $400 range?



> Also, I'm not familiar with the speakers that was originally posted but usually the center speaker sounds different from the left/right.
> It would probably be better to use another pair of the main speakers as the center. Anyone else Disagree?


I have heard that it is best to do what you suggested or to at least stick to the same brand/model family. That's why I chose that center as it is the same brand as the B625's (Dayton).

p.s. This is basically a temporary system as I will be buying a house within the next year with plans to go dedicated. So I want quality but it does not have to be mid-high it can be low-mid if that make any sense. Also main usage will be movies.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

DaddyDan2Five said:


> I have heard that it is best to do what you suggested or to at least stick to the same brand/model family. That's why I chose that center as it is the same brand as the B625's (Dayton).


Sticking to the same brand isn't good enough.
Sticking to the same model line helps if they are voice matched. But even then, with different driver layouts and different enclosure size/shapes, they sound noticeably different. If you want the center speaker to sound the same, you have to use the same speaker.

I couldn't do this myself because of my tall floorstanding speakers and boxy RPTV. But as soon as I have to get a space saving plasma tv, I'll be in the market to buy another floorstanding JBL to replace the present standard center speaker.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Here is another option for a rock bottom 5.1 system that "I" think would be a better choice than a HTiB:
Onkyo TX-SR508 
Panasonic DMP-BD65
EMPTek CS100 system


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Jungle Jack said:


> I would allocate maximum resources towards Speakers and not on an AVR. I do think it would be better to Purchase 2 quality Speakers and a Subwoofer as opposed to 5 lesser Speakers and Subwoofer.
> 
> That is a difficult amount to put together a 5.1 Setup. I would recommend getting the highest possible quality Components and starting off slowly.
> Cheers,
> JJ


+2


----------



## iconrl (Jul 30, 2010)

gdstupak said:


> Sticking to the same brand isn't good enough.
> Sticking to the same model line helps if they are voice matched. But even then, with different driver layouts and different enclosure size/shapes, they sound noticeably different. If you want the center speaker to sound the same, you have to use the same speaker.


+1
Center should be timbre matched to the fronts. It's not as important on surround speakers, so you could get those later.



Jungle Jack said:


> I do think it would be better to Purchase 2 quality Speakers and a Subwoofer as opposed to 5 lesser Speakers and Subwoofer.
> 
> I would recommend getting the highest possible quality Components and starting off slowly.


+1


----------



## DaddyDan2Five (Nov 11, 2010)

Are those plastic housed speakers going to give me better sound then those Dayton B625's or the Onkyo DN-3XA's? I can see them being better or at least comparable to the Dayton's. I've not found much info on EMPtek but man they make some nice looking speakers.

Since I've heard not to put too much in to the AVR and invest in speakers, I could go with this AVR

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...R308-5.1-Channel-Home-Theater-Receiver/1.html

And maybe some Infinity or PSB towers but the question remains about the center as I could not run three towers.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Others may be getting tired of this, but I'm going to keep pushing these JBL L820 speakers, they are a very good size when searching for something between a bookshelf speaker and floorstanding speaker.
They have much better bass extension than the standard bookshelf speaker.

EBay:
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=JBL+l820+&_trksid=p5197.c0.m627


Review:
http://hometheaterreview.com/jbl-studio-l-l820-on-wall-loudspeaker-reviewed/


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

DaddyDan2Five said:


> I could go with this AVR
> 
> http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...R308-5.1-Channel-Home-Theater-Receiver/1.html


This is the first I'm seeing this receiver so I've not seen any review on it. 
If it stays close to 65W with 5ch driven, I'd say that's a good deal.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Um, not sure which speakers you are referring to when you say "plastic housed"? 

"The EMP ECA-4 speakers are housed in an all aluminum cast enclosure which makes the speakers extremely inert and their non-parallel sidewalls help eliminate internal standing waves". From RBH/EMP literature.

EMPTek is the internet direct division of RBH Sound. I have met Roger, Daren, John, Jared, Shane and most of the other RBH staff. Great bunch of people and excellent speakers. I highly recommend them.

Course I would not hesitate to recommend PSB or SVSound speakers either, if they are in your budget.


----------



## DaddyDan2Five (Nov 11, 2010)

> Um, not sure which speakers you are referring to when you say "plastic housed"?
> 
> "The EMP ECA-4 speakers are housed in an all aluminum cast enclosure which makes the speakers extremely inert and their non-parallel sidewalls help eliminate internal standing waves". From RBH/EMP literature.
> 
> ...


I just looked back at the EMPtek's site and I can't find what you quoted. However I did find that the compact speakers in the kit you listed are in a metal housing. I just assumed they were plastic. I also noticed that they are not EMP ECA-4's they are CS100's by destination audio. Are they they part of RBH/EMP?

I would really like to build up a quality system. $600 is just my initial budget. What would to recommend as a good starting point for $600?

p.s I don't have a problem buying used. It's just finding a trustworthy place to buy used items from..... like a long time member of this forum who is also paypal verified.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes, Destination Audio is also a part of RBH Sound.
A good starting point, as others have said, a good pair of speakers.
Just to throw one idea at you, check out Saturday Audio, they are a fully authorized PSB and Monitor Audio dealer. You can find good deals on "B" stock (like the PSB Image B6 for $399 pr.) and they also sell used.


----------



## DaddyDan2Five (Nov 11, 2010)

I was looking at these BIC towers and center
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=303-420
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=303-412
those are $403 shipped

I was searching reviews when I came across some Polk Audio Monitor50 Series II for $129.99 with $48 off on newegg. I don't see a monitor series center speaker but with that discount 3 of the towers would only be $245 shipped. Would a tower turned on it's side sound right as a center channel? Or the Monitor40 as center.


----------



## DaddyDan2Five (Nov 11, 2010)

I guess Polk is phasing out the Monitor Series and replacing it with the TSi series. Newegg has some great deals on the monitor series. So I think I am giving up on those Dayton's and Onkyo's and going with the Polk's. I'm thinking Monitor 60's or 70's for L and R, a Monitor 40 for center and a Monitor 30 for rears. Bye bye $600 budget lol. :wave:


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Someone else might come along and give more/better info.
But usually vertical speakers will not sound correct or similar to others if placed horizontally.

If you found great tower speakers but couldn't use it vertically as a center speaker, then I would use the matching center speaker.


----------

